# SB C to B now to A ?



## bisley45 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello every one been away for some time glad to be back. About a year and a half ago we sold are house and bought a new one in the country loving it. Anyway are old house had a two car garage that I was using as my shop the new house well had no garage and no shop so I have been very anxious to  get my shop built. well I got the shop all done and now time to play. Here is my ? for all of you if you all remember I did a complete rebuild of my 9" model C then converted it to a model B well I have got my hands on a quick change gear box and lead screw so this will be my next project. Now the problem I have is that the lead screw I have is to long no big problem I have a lathe ya know but what is the best way to support the lead screw sticking out the left side of the head stock ? don't think it would be so bright letting about 2 or 3 feet of lead screw flopping around. any tips and help would be great thanks






Brian Milner


----------



## mce5802 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd use a piece of angle iron welded to a telescoping rod attached to a base. Line the angle with plastic or maybe just heavy grease and let the lead screw rest in it. Works good though I guess I've never tried it above 250 rpm or so.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Dec 8, 2014)

If you made a spider chuck, would that work for that much length sticking out?


----------



## Andre (Dec 8, 2014)

South bend model A: Power feed in Z and Y, with QCGB.

South Bend model B: Power Feed in Z and Y, change gears.

South Bend Model C: No power feed, change gears. 


Make a rear spider for the lathe, I made one for my 13" and can show you mine if you'd like. Clamping it to the spindle is the tricky part, I made it to fit inside the spindle and expand to hold itself there.


----------



## bisley45 (Dec 8, 2014)

Andre said:


> South bend model A: Power feed in Z and Y, with QCGB.
> 
> South Bend model B: Power Feed in Z and Y, change gears.
> 
> ...




Yes would love to see your setup thanks.


----------



## Andre (Dec 8, 2014)

bisley45 said:


> Yes would love to see your setup thanks.



Next time I'm in the shop I'll get a pic for you.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 8, 2014)

You wont have room for an internal expanding fit spider.
Spindle thru hole is 3/4" (maybe a tad over), your leadscrew is 3/4" IIRC. I would just wrap it with some tape and gently tap it into place.
Keep the RPM low. If you are still concerned about the overhang you could put a oversize hole in a block of wood at the very end of the leadscrew and clamp it to a suitable height stand for some added insurance.

Cheers Phil


----------



## bisley45 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for the tips.






Brian Milner


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 9, 2014)

Lets see If I can explane what we do with long marine shafting.  A common 2 X  6  stand  higher than the head stock.  Now bore a hole with a hole saw  larger than the
diameter of the shaft.  Now with a hole saw, another disk (larger that the hole in the 2x6) now a center hole in the disk the size of the shaft.  Making sure this stand is
ridged  chuck up shaft place the stand about 2/3's (shaft) from the headstock slide the disk over the shaft to the 2x6. I usually put it in back gear slow as it goes, now dial in
the disk (the bearing) while its turning till all is good and get the screw gun out.  Make sure this stand has good feet on it nothing wrong even with a couple of cement blocks.
somethings wrong it you cant make this in ten minutes. I made this 20yrs ago and for different size shafts you just change the center disk plywood/ whatever & little oil.
spyders do no good if working with a ten foot shaft. Hope ya all are seeing this.  common marine shafts 10- 15 foot long some heavy that I also braced this stand to the
shop wall.   The senerio is, keeping the work close to the chuck to cut the prop. taper and thread the end then mill the key.  Kind of like in the case of shop space
Keith Fenner bored a hole in the shop wall and thats the shaft support.  

sam    quick and easy no brainer stuff


----------



## bisley45 (Dec 9, 2014)

Now thats what i am talking about easy and simple .thanks GK1918


----------

